# Can't call yourself a real duck hunter



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 8, 2015)

Until you get a set of these on your truck.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes in white letter it says Duck Commander.  Where does it end?


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 8, 2015)

Fools& there money are soon departed looks like the robertson klan has found a lot fools with money to burn


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey they brand duck calls why not tires?


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 8, 2015)

I heard they quack when you drive so you can hunt from your truck.


----------



## jaspercountydeerhunter (Jan 8, 2015)

i hate it. duck commander on the outdoor channel was one of the best out there. i enjoyed that show and their videos, but that long before this dynasty crap.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 8, 2015)

I wish I could get a fraction of their endorsements.  I would put my face on feminine hygiene products for their money.

P.S.   where can i get these tires!?!?!?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2015)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> Hey they brand duck calls why not tires?



You began with "hey" , why not end with "Jack"?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Jan 8, 2015)

Saw it at the tire depot in covington today. They said they'vesold 2 sets so far.


----------



## mattech (Jan 8, 2015)

Good for them. I wish I made their money.


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Jan 8, 2015)

I think a set of these with white outlined letters would really highlight the hooded merganser head hanging in the rearview mirror.


----------



## pharris100 (Jan 8, 2015)

Perfect WhiteStoneGuy!  And a case of shells for a 3 day hunt....


----------



## michaellee84 (Jan 8, 2015)

I for one think the Robertsons r great for America. If it's tire or calls or morals.  The r great ppl and unlike half the crap on tv, they have FAMILY morals or good message to the show. They bring more ppl to the outdoors. Which I think is good. They r great Christians and believe in their religion. Wish I knew more ppl like them. So If someone wants the tires, get them. A call, get it. It's their money. It may be a good off road tire. Never know


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 8, 2015)

If it didn't just get a new set of tires for my jeep those would be on it now


----------



## michaellee84 (Jan 8, 2015)

Looks like good pattern to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2015)

Wonder who manufactures them ??


Robertsons have a genius for a market manager.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 8, 2015)

Anyone know where i can get them?  I dont even duck hunt, but im thinking about it next year.  Those are awesome!


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wonder who manufactures them ??
> 
> 
> Robertsons have a genius for a market manager.



"Robertsons have a genius for a market manager." That is a fact. I think they can sell just about anything.


----------



## michaellee84 (Jan 8, 2015)

According to the internet, they are being manufactured for the endeavor by Cooper Tires, which also produces the Mickey Thompson and Dick Cepeck brands


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 8, 2015)

That is absolutely insane. I mean good for them... but come on


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 8, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I wish I could get a fraction of their endorsements.  I would put my face on feminine hygiene products for their money.
> 
> P.S.   where can i get these tires!?!?!?



Maxi commander


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 8, 2015)

I bet if i had those the ducks wouldn't even hear me driving up to the pond.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 8, 2015)

I'm about "tired" of this... Get it?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 8, 2015)

They have mobile homes for sale too, should add some vagisil as well


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 8, 2015)

WOODIE13 said:


> They have mobile homes for sale too, should add some vagisil as well



Haha, I saw a sign with their faces on a mobile home lot in south Ga the other day.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 8, 2015)

mizzippi jb said:


> Haha, I saw a sign with their faces on a mobile home lot in south Ga the other day.



That's a fact Jack!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 9, 2015)

Lord Have Mercy!


----------



## deast1988 (Jan 9, 2015)

Aren't they now worth over a billion dollars???

lol country Bucks, is fading fast!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 9, 2015)

Good for them! Buy some if you want, but to complain about their marketing ingenuity is just stupid.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 9, 2015)

If the name will promote a product more, why not let them endorse it? At the end of the day, it's all about the benjamin's. When churches started building "administrative buildings" and hiring full time staff, that's when you need to back up and punt again. The preacher use to work a full time job, visit the sick and shut in afterwards or on Saturday's, and preach on Sunday. Wow, how times have changed. Then you now have these churches whom request a copy of your yearly 1040 to base your tithes off of to be a member. No thanks. Don't want any part of that. It cost $15,000.00 an hour for a member of the DC crew to speak at an event PLUS air fare and travel. You now CHARGE people to lead them to christianity? WWJD?


----------



## chocolate dog (Jan 9, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Good for them! Buy some if you want, but to complain about their marketing ingenuity is just stupid.



Exactly


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Jan 9, 2015)

I like them, think there great people and I would be doing the same thing before I faded out. It's coming no one will remember them in 10 years. I am tired of seeing them on everything.


----------



## TJBassin (Jan 11, 2015)

I would definately look into them if I was in need of tires. I would support any company that lifts of the name of Jesus and is not scared to do so. All good things come from above and it was not give to them. Every show ends with prayer. A family that prays together stays together.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 11, 2015)

strutlife said:


> If the name will promote a product more, why not let them endorse it? At the end of the day, it's all about the benjamin's. When churches started building "administrative buildings" and hiring full time staff, that's when you need to back up and punt again. The preacher use to work a full time job, visit the sick and shut in afterwards or on Saturday's, and preach on Sunday. Wow, how times have changed. Then you now have these churches whom request a copy of your yearly 1040 to base your tithes off of to be a member. No thanks. Don't want any part of that. It cost $15,000.00 an hour for a member of the DC crew to speak at an event PLUS air fare and travel. You now CHARGE people to lead them to christianity? WWJD?



You make a lot of sense to me strut life


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Jan 11, 2015)

Do they make them for a boat trailer?


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 12, 2015)

wow just wow....


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 12, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Good for them! Buy some if you want, but to complain about their marketing ingenuity is just stupid.



Yep!  Nothing better to talk about I suppose.    Heck for the right price they'd be on my truck.


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 12, 2015)

What should really make the haters hate even more is that those guys are cold blooded duck killers that were stacking em up before a lot of folks here were even born and still doing it now. I wish I had their business and their duck hunting history!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 12, 2015)

mauser64 said:


> What should really make the haters hate even more is that those guys are cold blooded duck killers that were stacking em up before a lot of folks here were even born and still doing it now. I wish I had their business and their duck hunting history!



Everyone on here would be doing the same thing if given the chance.


----------

